# Conformation



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

and we are off!! Delilah has her first conformation class at 8:15! Crossing fingers, toes and any appendage that can be crossed that she likes it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck Delilah and Laura. :chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck gals!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she'll do great


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Have fun and good luck! Laura, I'm sure Delilah will do great!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have fun....keep it light....keep going every week....:thumbsup:

I tell you it takes time - I went for 6 months and I don't think I ever looked good in the ring .....:blink:.

....Ava?....she always looked good....she was a natural. 

Can't wait to hear how you both liked it!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Good luck Little Miss Delilah! I know you'll be a perfect angel for mommy!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

We are home! I am so GLAD I postponed starting in June when we were suppose to. We were MELTING tonight and it wasn't even that hot like it has been! WHEW! Anyway, she did great. Great form/structure, great stride/gait. Nan said she was born for the show ring! (she's a former show judge.) Of course we do have things that we have to work on, mainly the table, with her stack and making her stand on her own. She did after the 3rd try and held it until Nan came to the table. But she let Nan check her over and check her purty teeth. So yup, we gotta practice! So we'll start going every Tuesday night and 2nd week of Sept, We'll start back on the obedience class. I hope it cools down by then! The humidity is horrid here, as I am sure it is in a lot of places. Ugghh now it's time to go hit the shower! Delilah needs one bad, but I just put her AdvantageMulti on her, so she can't have one for a few more days.

I'm excited!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad it went well!!! Did christopher do it also?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Stacy- Christopher didn't go with me for this one,as I wasn't sure what to expect.But I will definately be taking him. There were two young girls there with their Mom's. Total 4 of us there. 2 Belgian Shepherds, 2 Keeshounds, 1 Standard Poodle and of course miss teeny tiny Delilah! She looked like a little mouse compared to all the others! But she held her own really well!! I am proud of her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like fun, i wish i could have seen the Keeshounds, i had one for 14 years until she got Cancer and had to go to the bridge. They are the sweetest dogs, gosh i miss my girl.:heart:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Stacy- Christopher didn't go with me for this one,as I wasn't sure what to expect.But I will definately be taking him. There were two young girls there with their Mom's. Total 4 of us there. 2 Belgian Shepherds, 2 Keeshounds, 1 Standard Poodle and of course miss teeny tiny Delilah! She looked like a little mouse compared to all the others! But she held her own really well!! I am proud of her.


haha! sounds like my ringcraft class!
all great danes, rotties, st bernerds & Milo! lol

So glad your class went well!

I think she's a good age to start off aswell - I started Milo when he was 4 months - a little early. we went back when he was 8 months.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

another thing you might want to try, if necessary....

Ava is very shy around strangers, thus....not very good on the table with a judge touching her.

So I would take her into stores like Petsmart, Lucky's bed & biscuit, Lowes, Home depot, etc....and ask the sales people to help me out. I asked them to pretend they were judges and I put her on the counter and had them run their hands down her back, etc. - I didn't let them touch her mouth though....

it did help somewhat, but she's still very shy around strangers..


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update cuz we are soo excited for you and your baby girl!


----------

